# Panama City beach thanksgiving weekend ???



## crappiecatchin (Oct 8, 2012)

I usually go over to Louisiana and fish for trout and redfish the weekend after thanksgiving but since I now have a house in pc was wandering if it would be worth fishing there along with saving a lot of money? Trout,redfish, flounder any suggestions?


----------



## crappiecatchin (Oct 9, 2012)

I know not everybody is in the woods that time of year.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 13, 2012)

I won't be there this year but in Destin we usually do very good on reds,flounder and sheep head around Thanksgiving. 
Good luck to you


----------



## bany (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll be close by trying those dates for the first time too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2012)

crappiecatchin said:


> I usually go over to Louisiana and fish for trout and redfish the weekend after thanksgiving but since I now have a house in pc was wandering if it would be worth fishing there along with saving a lot of money? Trout,redfish, flounder any suggestions?





Give Justin Leake a shout, full time flats guide at PCB.  

1 850 258 7780


----------



## crappiecatchin (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I decided to head back to Louisiana at the last minute. It proved to be a good move. We fished two days and cleaned around 150 fish. Caught a lot of reds each day mostly from 25" to 31" long. Got my string stretched to say the least. May try Panama City this weekend.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 30, 2012)

I took some of my young'uns and grand young'uns to PC and though we didn't count them in the hundreds, we did have a pretty fair week!

You just have to wait for the water to move.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Dec 2, 2012)

Update from Panama City beach. Started out at the pass trying to catch a redfish. At the time the water wasn't moving so never got any reds. Decided to change it up and Try for some trout. Went to west bay into a small creek and it was on. The wife and I caught trout for about three hours nonstop. Thought I was back in Louisiana. The wife finally said she was tired and ready for the game. Went and got a bite to eat at the Captains Table and settled in on the couch to watch the dawgs. If we could have only stopped the run and had better time management in the end we might have had a better outcome. So close.


----------

